# seychellen Oktober 2005



## scheini (7. September 2005)

Hallo leute,

bin im oktober für ca. 1 woche auf den seychellen/insel mahe und habe vor dort zumindest einen fishingtrip zu unternehmen.
war schon mal jemand dort und hat vielleicht ein paar tips bzw. anbieter von ausflügen für mich?

mfg
scheini


----------



## ischmail (7. September 2005)

*AW: seychellen Oktober 2005*

Hallo scheini,

ich war mal mitte der 90er dort. Habe einen Tagestripp zum Fischen unternommen. Wurde von unserem Hotelanimateur organisiert, der kannte einen, der einen kennt, der ein Boot hat.........
War etwas billiger als direkt bei einem Skipper zu buchen, aber immer noch happig.
Gefangen wurden 7 Doraden und ein Bonito, auf den allerdings ein Hai gebissen hatte. Ich war vom Drill fix und fertig und 5 Meter vorm Boot hat der Kerl einfach losgelassen.
Wie das heute ist weis ich allerdings auch nicht. Auf jeden Fall würd ich im Hotel mal rumfragen.

GRuß Wolfgang


----------



## Stiebi (27. September 2005)

*AW: seychellen Oktober 2005*

Hallo Scheini

War vor einigen Jahren auf Mahe und habe alles ausprobiert. Mein Tip: Suche Dir einen einheimischen Fischer, der mit Dir für schmales Geld in die Lagune oder zum Aussenriff fährt. Dort wird mit der Handleine geangelt. 
Ansonsten gibts überall Tagestouren zu buchen.

Viel Spass
Frank


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: seychellen Oktober 2005*

Hallo Scheini erst mal Glückwunsch zu deiner Wahl auf die Seychellen zu fahren!Seit jahren sind bei der Wahl der Top Ten Beaches weltweit immer 2-3 auf den Seych. dabei.Mein Favorit auf Mahe:Anse Intendance+Petit Anse.Ich war 5 Mal auf den Seych. weil Freunde von mir dort leben und kenne die Inseln des Hauptarchipels ganz gut.Wenn du richtig grosse Fische wie Big Eye Tunas bis 300 Pfund oder Marlin fangen willst musst zu den äusseren Atollen.Das ist richtig teuer da alleine die Anfahrt ca.5 Stunden dauert und man über Nacht bleibt,also rechne mit ca.1500-2000 Dollar!!Ich empfehle daher entweder Fischen an den Riffen mit Guide und Skiff auf Bonefish,Pompano,Barrakuda u.a.oder Trolling mit kleineren Booten auf Skipjack-Tuna (Wir haben zu zweit an einem Tag 54 Stück-Gesamtgewicht ca.200KG gefangen ! )Boote findest du zB.am Beau Vallon Beach.Der Besitzer vom Boathouse (Bestes Fisch Restaurant am BV Beach)hat mehrere Boote im Angebot.


                       Tight Lines     Jan


----------

